# March 28, 2003 Production Orders



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

*March 28, 2003 Production Orders* 
After skimming through the humongous thread tiltled April 12 Production Orders , I became envious of the people that participated on that thread, while they were waiting for their cars to arrive. So, I've decided to go ahead and start this one for people who are anxiously waiting and tracking their cars being built and shipped. I hope the class of April 12, 2002 folks won't mind for copying the idea.

So, if your car's being built around this date, it would be nice to track the progress of our cars from now to the delivery date.

Here's my status thus far:
2/24/03: Placed the order
2/26/03: Received Production #
3/17/03: Production Started - Status 150
3/19/03: VIN appeared on Owner's Circle


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Nah, they won't mind.

1/11 - Placed order and made deposit
2/21 - Production # received. Production date of 4/4.
3/08 - Production date changed to 3/28.
3/15 - Owner's Circle shows "Scheduled for Production" and my VIN.
3/19 - Body Shop (status 151)
3/20 - Paint Shop (status 152)

So far the Owner's Circle still shows the same status as it did on 3/15.

:bigpimp:

edit: I called BMWNA today, 3/21, and since I called yesterday it went from status 153 (Assembly started) to status 155 (Production completed) to status 160 (Released to distribution). Is that fast or what?!?


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*March 28, 2003 Production Date*

Here's mine.... This is for an '04 325Ci out of Regensberg..... 3/4 Placed Order, made deposit..... 3/5 Status 112 Scheduled for production..... 3/6 Production # on Owner's Circle..... 3/14 Status 150 Production started...... 3/17 VIN on Owner's Circle.....


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

How do you guys get such fast service on building your cars? I ordered a 330Ci on 2/2703 and received the production number the same day. Since then I have been in Limbo. My estimated production date is 4/4/03, but I have no information about the VIN, etc. The call to BMWNA yesterday yielded a status number of 112, but today the person who answered the phone seemed irritated that I was asking about my status. I had read this thread and thought I should be getting better information. All he was willing to tell me was that production would be started soon and I would eventually get a VIN. Am I anxious? Yes!


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Mar 28 production*

Don't know what to say Professor, unless being a 4/4/ production allocation things haven't started to flow yet. As for the BMW 800 number, it depends who answers it think. I had one person very helpful, giving me all the options opn my car, including the standard options and the new items on the MY 04. Then he said when to call back to see if it had gone to the body shop (151). Another person just sort of reluctantly gives me the status. Human nature. Keep on 'em.


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Placed order & made deposit: 3-19-03
Production date: 4-4-03

Now all I need is a buyer for my 96 LS400 !!


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks, Herb, I will try BMWNA again Monday.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Mine is pretty similar:

-Weekend of Jan 31st: Agreed on price.
-First week of Feb: made deposit order placed for ED May 15.
-Feb 21st: Got production number, signed up on owner's circle/ est production 4/4/03.
-March 20th: Got VIN status changed to sched for prod/prod date changed to 3/28/03.
-Currently: driving myself crazy knowing in less than 8 weeks I will be driving in the Autobahn.

:thumbup:

EDIT: Oh yeah, I have a 330i ZHP Imola red, Alcantara/cloth, Xenon, heated seats, moonroof, silver cube trim being made in Munich


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

*4/4 Estimated Production as well*

I tried calling the 800 number, but all that was stated is that is at status "Scheduled for Production". And that the car should be finished by 4/4. I feel like the guy in the VW commercial sitting in his car in the factory. I am getting anxious!


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Production Completed*

I called last Fri (3/21) and it was Status 150 Production Started. They said it would go to bady ship and pait shop this week (3/24). Well I called this Am (3/25) and it is Status 155 Production Completed.. So it should be on the train soon and to Bremerhaven by 4/1 at the earliest or 4/8 at the latest. There is a sailing to Port Hueneme on 3/21, 4/4, and 4/8. So it looks like the voyage will be complete around 1 May. YEA YEA


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

Congrats! :thumbup: 
I just called BMWNA yesterday, and I am still Scheduled for Prod. I hope mine gets completed earlier than the 4/4 prod date.


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

Well, mine is kind of long.

Placed order 2/1 (with deposit)
Received 3/14 production date
Found out order was wrong
Received 4/4 production date
Called to verify order & found out production started 3/21


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*4/4/03 Production Week*

Placed order early this year
2/22 received production #
3/22 received vin # , status at 150
Received 4/4 production date

2004 330CIC SP,PP,Xenon,Heated Seats,T.Silver, Hardtop

Be in Munich in early May for pick up.


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

Congrats Herb!

I just called and mine reached status 155 as of today, 3/25 as well. 3 Days ahead of schedule. :thumbup: 
I was told that they don't have the ETA for status 160 (Released to Distribution) yet.
Hopefully, she gets loaded on one of the boats that takes off on the 28th or the 29th...  

Keep those updates coming, boys and girls.


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

Finally some information:

Ordered and got production number on 2/27.
VIN from Owners Circle on 3/24.
Called 800 number today and was told productin started on 3/21 and will be completed by 4/4.
Called BMW Performance Center in SC where I will pick it up and was given May 16 as the pick up date if all goes well. 

Yeah! Electric Red w/ Black Leather 330 Ci


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Performance Center*

The performance center delivery is great. I got my Z3 there 2 years ago. Congratulations on your production schedule. Things are falling in place for us all. oh boy oh boy oh boy. yipeeee.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I've noticed that a lot of people seem to have an April 4th production date. Is there something going on that makes April 4th such a hot date (ahem  ).


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> *I've noticed that a lot of people seem to have an April 4th production date. Is there something going on that makes April 4th such a hot date (ahem  ). *


I guess they are just using it as a ballbark figure?? :dunno:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

my production date/status hasn't changed for weeks.... so, April 4th here you come (I guess)


----------



## smoke (Mar 8, 2003)

pretty fast to make a car.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Mar 28 Production now 190*

Called today 3/27 and my car is en route to port of exit. It was a 3/28 production schedule, that went went to production complete on 3/25. Go Baby.


----------



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

Initially, I ordered a 2003 330ci, but changed it when I found out about the 04's. I am scheduled for production on 4/4. However, my dealer said there is a good chance it will be completed earlier that week. BMW always puts fridays as production days, but are often completed earlier. I am hoping it will get on a ship right away, and I can have it by mid to late April. Good luck with all your deliveries.:thumbup:


----------



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

I just called BMWNA and they told me production was started on 3/26.:thumbup: As you can imagine, I am very excited to be ahead of schedule. You guys with a date of 4/4 should call, maybe your cars were started as well. Keep posting your progress and good luck!


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

MysticCi, just curious, did you check the BMW Owners circle to see what it says? I have not called yet because it shows "on order", scheduled date "4-4-03".


----------



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

I called BMW NA. The owners circle is very delayed, the 800 number is accurate information. Call BMW NA for more recent info on ur car, good luck.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Owner's Circle Delay*

Owner's Circle is very delayed, as stated. For example, at this moment it shows mine as "Scheduled for Production" and "Estimated Production Date 3/28/03" Today is 3/27. BMW NA phone call (and verified by dealer) on 3/25 indicated that "Production Completed". and now, 3/27, it is "Dispatched for Export" (en route to port of exit) The phone gives you up to date info, no projected estimates, but accurate (after the fact) current status.


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

*WoooHoooo! Status 150!*

Wow, Owners Circle is ridiculously slow to update. Got my VIN today!:thumbup:


----------



## ucbsupafly (Jul 29, 2002)

Congrats! I just received my VIN on owners circle today too.


----------



## JP in SF (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks, my Baby is being born!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Status for my 330i ZHP:

2/11 - Placed order
2/12 - Status 111 (Order accepted at AG)
2/17 - Status 112 (Sch for Production)
2/24 - Status 150 (Production Started)
2/27 - Status 151 (Body Shop Started)
2/28 - Status 152 (Paint Shop Started)
3/03 - Status 155 (Production Completed)
3/04 - Status 160 (Released to Distribution)
3/05 - Status 182 (Released to Carrier)
3/06 - Status 190 (Dispatched)
3/07 - Status 193 (Arrived at Port of Exit)
3/08 - Status 195 (Shipped from Port of Exit)

The vessel is scheduled to arrive Port Hueneme on 4/01.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

mkh,

Only 5 more days till you get your ZHP! Be sure to post pics. What are the specs?

:bigpimp:


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

I just checked the owner's circle and it moved from "Scheduled for Production" to *Awaiting Transport*


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> *mkh,
> 
> Only 5 more days till you get your ZHP! Be sure to post pics. What are the specs?
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Well, 5 more days to arrive the Port. It still has to go through VPC and then to the dealer. This will take another few days. I'm expecting delivery on the 2nd week of next month. I'll try to post some nice pictures for everybody. Here are the specs.:

Titanium Silver
Performance Pkg.
Silver cube aluminum trim
Alcantara/cloth seats
Bi-xenon
That's it. (No moonroof)


----------



## TackleT (Mar 28, 2003)

03/07 Order '04 325Ci
03/10 Owners Circle- Prod Date of 4/4
03/26 Start of Production:thumbup:

Might not make the next boat :banghead:


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Waiting at Bremerhaven*

BMW NA advises my car is at the port of exit, and they will have no further updates since its gone to the shipper. (Completion date was 3/25)They said dealer will now have the updates (name of ship, etc) Called dealer and they say it's at the port of exit awaiting shipment on 3/31 (estimated) no name of ship. Well the only ship out on 3/31 (or any day near then) en route to Port Hueneme is the "Tristan". Well, that's a bummer. It's the longest voyage of any. There are SIX ports of call. (you East coasters are lucky). It stops in Zeebrugge, Belgum; Southamption, UK then Brunswick, GA, then Galveston, TX, then Manzanillo, Panama and finally Port Hueneme to unload my baby, then on to Yokohama. It will be 30 days en route instead of the normal 3 weeks. Anyone else have a car on the Tristan??


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

Woo Hoo!

I finally hit the body shop. It was at production started on 3/21 & on 3/28 it changed to body shop started. Does anyone know how long until it will be Production Completed?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Mine took 2 days (see earlier post). Since a weekend is coming up your production may end on Tuesday.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

I originally ordered on 12/30/02 with week 17 production. 

Went from 17 to 15 and then to 14 over the past 2 months.

Status 150 on 3/26/03, but Owner's Circle still shows production date of 4/4/03. 

Hoping my car will make the Isolde departing on 4/8 for Port Hueneme. Would make an awesome birthday present if it can get to Colorado by the end of May.


----------



## Magicfrog (Mar 3, 2003)

hmm....
same as most people
the status in the web for my 330ci is "scheduled for production"
and the estimated production date is 4/4/03
but one strange thing...
I order with ZPP, ZSP and xenon lights
however, there is nothing showing on "factory ordering options" which is empty
anybody has same problem?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

That seems to be common. Just verify with BMWNA or your dealer of your option choices. Unfortunately, I don't think there is anything you can do to get them to update the site.

One more thing ... I made some changes to my original order (Ti Silver became Silver Gray and I added the electric rear sunshade). On the Owner's Circle the color changed but the sunshade never popped up.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Order Tracking Data*

Same with me. No Factory Ordered Options are shown on Owner's Circle, and it's "awaiting transport". Originally my production number showed the wrong color exterior and interior. Then that changed to be correct. Then the VIN appeared. The tracking has gone from on order to scheduled for prod to awaiting transport and there has never been any options shown. I just verified with dealer that they had the options correct. Let's hope so. Now it's at the Port estimated departure 3/31, no vessel as of yet. But according to the Wallenius Wilhelmsen schedule, it has to be The Tristan.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Tristan Has Sailed*

Tristan has sailed from Bremerhaven.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

My car, that had a sched prod date of 3/28/03 shows as awaiting transpotation even though it was built in Munich and I wont be there to pick it up until May 15th. That makes little sense... to have the car parked waiting for me for 6 weeks.:tsk:


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Some corporate exec is driving it until you get there, then they turn back the odometer :rofl:


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

*Status 195 - Shipped from Port of Exit*

Just found out from my dealer that my car was shipped out on 3/29(Sat) !!! The name of the boat is Jingu Maru, which is scheduled to arrive at NJ VPC on 4/9. Owner's Circle unchanged at this moment.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Just called the BMW Customer Service number and found out my car completed production today!

Don't know if April Fools day is celebrated in Germany, but kinda glad my car finished the day before.

So, anyone know if 8 days is a reasonable amount of time for my car to make it from Regensburg to Bremerhaven and on a boat. The Isolde departs on 4/8 for Port Hueneme. If not, hopefully it will make it on the Jinsei Maru departing 4/15.


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

> So, anyone know if 8 days is a reasonable amount of time for my car to make it from Regensburg to Bremerhaven and on a boat. The Isolde departs on 4/8 for Port Hueneme. If not, hopefully it will make it on the Jinsei Maru departing 4/15.


FWIW, mine completed production on 3/25 and was loaded on to the boat that departed on 3/29. I think there's no problem gettin' on that boat. Congrats, btw.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Regensburg to Ship*

Your 3/31 completion should put you on the Isolade. I was completed on 3/25 and was on the water today on the Tristan. Note that the Isolade makes it 7 days faster with Oxnard the 3rd port. It's the 6th port for me.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement. Keeping my fingers crossed. So, if it arrives at Port Hueneme on 5/1, spends a week at the VPC, another week or so to Colorado, maybe I will see it by mid May. Guess I had better get my loan application going soon.

:bigpimp:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Of course, you could always have my luck. Mine reached the port around 3/24 and still hasn't showed up on the Walenius tracking site, so I assume it hasn't been shipped yet.


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

*Wallenius Tracking Site*

Mine didn't show up on the tracking site until two days after the ship left the port. 
In your case, Steve, your car probably got loaded on Tristan, which left on 3/31. So, give it a day or two for it to show up on the tracking site. Did you contact your dealer about it? They should be able to tell you the name of the vessel it's on.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, there is always hope. I prioity Emailed BMWNA and the reply was "it's still at the port of exit" as of early Monday.

Thanks for the ray of hope!


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

How do you know when the different ships are scheduled to leave?

As of 9am est, my car has status 155. It will be going into NJ. Anyone have any ideas on what ship it could be on?


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

*Sailing Schedules:* 
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppSchedules 
-Do Search by Port
-Choose Germany as origin and USA as destination
-then choose Bremerhaven as origin and New York as dest.
-Input the destination (note it's in European format dd/mm/yyyy)

*Tracking the Boat:* 
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking
-Choose Track by Auto
-Enter your VIN.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

beezer great web site. Any idea how long it takes to get the car from the Harms office in Munich to Bremmerhaven (app # of days).


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

That is a so cool I had no Idea you could track the VIN!, 
I am new to this forum, as I am also Going to be new to owning a BMW
Alot of cool info on here, I hope to contribute as much as I can also.. Thanks


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess there is no way I could make it on a boat 4/2/03 if the status became production completed on 4/1/03.

Looks like the earliest departure is 4/7/03. Hopefully it will make it on that boat. Is there still a week backup at the VPC in NJ?


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

Beeezer,

Many thanks for those web sites to follow the shipping. BMWNA just informed me that my 330Ci was released to the carrier yesterday. I looked at the schedule of several ships and can see they make several stops before reaching Charleston, SC. This is a great way to follow the car's progress.


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

*4/4/03 Status*

I checked the BMW website this morning. I had a 4/4/03 estimated production date. It has been on status - scheduled for production for the past two weeks. All of a sudden today status changed to - awaiting transport --. Its been a long wait.

Unfortunately the status isn't going to change for another month. I won't be in Munich until May to transport it from the Delivery Center to the Harms office. Can't wait.

2004 330 CIC T.Silver, PP,SP, Heated seats, xenon, hardtop.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey cool! Congrats loubct!

Do any of your know how long it takes for a car that's completed production to actually get on a boat and get over here?

4 weeks?

6 weeks?

Do you just keep in constant touch with your dealer to get up to date information?


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes Yes Yes!

I'm on the Carmen too! Yee haaaaa!

Finally, I was wondering when my car would actually ship out. What a relief. Looks like I'll have it a little sooner than expected (almost a month).

My car is bound for Eastern PA.

Z

:thumbup: :thumbup: :bigpimp:


----------



## zeke (Feb 3, 2003)

Does anyone know how long it has been taking for cars to get through VPC in NJ?

I heard there a while ago that there was a week wait. Does anyone have any recent experience?


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow! This must be the day for many of us who have been waiting and wondering. Mine is also on the Carmen.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

Mines heading to the West Coast. Anyone else aboard the Fuji? Luckily, the only stop it made before Port Hueneum (sp?) was Nova Scotia. It's done with that now, so it's straight to the VPC. I looked up Port Hueneum on the website and read all about it. I know the layout and procedure, maps and processes. Hey, I needed something to pass the time!

I can't wait anymore!

Timeline:

3/28 - Finished Production
4/04 - Onboard the FUJI
4/13 - Arrived and left NS
Currently it's finishing a non-stop leg to CA

I ordered:

330 Silver Grey
Cold Weather Package
Performance Package
Navigation
Bi-Xenons
Silver Cube Trim
Black Leather


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

*WAITING!*

You guys should consider yourselves really lucky.....
or myself VERY UNLUCKY!!!!!!!

My ZHP....produced 3/6/03
got to port 3/10/03

......again......

got to port 3/10/03

STILL WAITING TO GET ON BOAT!
I missed the Carmen LAST MONTH!!!!

AND...missed this CARMEN too!!!!!

scheduled to leave 4/19/03........not to arrive until 5/7/03!!!!!!!!!!

That's a whole month LATE!!!!!!!.......by the way...i ordered 2/11/03

Mine was supposed to be the first one received by my dealership.....since then they already received a ZHP PRODUCED AFTER MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

call dealer: yada yada yada


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: WAITING!*



chlee said:


> *You guys should consider yourselves really lucky.....
> or myself VERY UNLUCKY!!!!!!!
> 
> My ZHP....produced 3/6/03
> ...


That really stinks!

I would lose my mind, how do you stay calm and not go crazy, knowing you could have had your car sooner??


----------



## TackleT (Mar 28, 2003)

mecklaiz-

How did you find out your car is on the Carmen? wlns website or by calling your dealer? I've checked wlns and still no info for me:bawling: . I can't take this waiting much longer !!


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

TackleT,

I didn't call BMWNA, my VIN showed up on the WLNA site today. i was psyched....

but....

see my post in the General Discussions board...

Same goes to you, chlee, I can feel your pain. I'm getting something similar but it's ......

no no no no noooooo
nobody's fault but mine

Z


----------



## chlee (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah......really sucks.....

I have the first week of May off.....was going to drive 5 hours to my friends place to show him....hopefully having 1200 miles on it by then.

Now.....i probably won't get it by then.......

really sucks.....

everythime i check in with them, it seems like i give them 2 more weeks.......

it is seriously starting to get on my nerves. I'm gonna check again like 4/22....and if it's not on the boat by then


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Confirmed on board..............the................CARMEN !!!  Since my LS400 sold and I'm "sharing":thumbdwn: my daughters car I can't wait !!


----------



## sjf33 (Apr 16, 2003)

I ordered my '04 325ci on 2/26 and received a production number that night. Car was scheduled for production 4/4 and went into production 3/26. Completed and released from factory 4/3. At Bremerhaven 4/4. Left port on the Carmen 4/12. 

My dealer said it's common for cars to sit at the VPC for 7-10 days. 


04 325ci jet black, black 'ette, SP, wood, moonroof, HK


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

I've missed this thread all together. I've got a 530i stuck at the port waiting to be shipped to port hueneme. I see I am not the only one who has been stressed or depressed by this and as bad as it sounds I am so happy to hear I am not the only one. Sorry guys but misery loves company, but there is hope

It seems that those of us waiting for our cars over here on the west coast and whose cars were scheduled approx. 4/4/03 for a production start date have missed the previous ship that was coming over here and the next one available is the JINSEI MARU scheduled to depart on 4/17......... does that sound about right?


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't think so. I am on the FUJI, and I left Germany on the 5th of April. I docked in Canada on the 13th of April and now I am currently of my journey to Port Hueneum (sp?), CA. The FUJI is scheduled to arrive on the 29th.

Now, IIRC, there is another vessel that has FUJI in the name, but it's longer. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

eluder said:


> *I don't think so. I am on the FUJI, and I left Germany on the 5th of April. I docked in Canada on the 13th of April and now I am currently of my journey to Port Hueneum (sp?), CA. The FUJI is scheduled to arrive on the 29th.
> 
> Now, IIRC, there is another vessel that has FUJI in the name, but it's longer. Is that what you mean? *


Sorry about that... eluder you are right. I typed Fuji instead of JINSEI MARU because I guess my mind was thinking why my car didn't get on the Fuji since it was at the port the day before... probably backed up. I changed my post above so I don't confuse anyone else. Thanks for pointing it out!

I'm losing my mind. Tomorrow is a big day, so I hope for my sake and everyone else - who is awaiting their car to leave Germany tomorrow on the JINSEI MARU for the west coast - that our cars do make it on. Godspeed.

-Peter


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

Belushi said:


> *Sorry about that... eluder you are right. I typed Fuji instead of JINSEI MARU because I guess my mind was thinking why my car didn't get on the Fuji since it was at the port the day before... probably backed up. I changed my post above so I don't confuse anyone else. Thanks for pointing it out!
> 
> I'm losing my mind. Tomorrow is a big day, so I hope for my sake and everyone else - who is awaiting their car to leave Germany tomorrow on the JINSEI MARU for the west coast - that our cars do make it on. Godspeed.
> 
> -Peter *


I hear ya bud, I am going crazy too. I can't wait anymore. I ordered my car at the end of February. I frantically called my dealer and BMWNA, and checked the website daily. I got to the port around April 1/2, and left on the ship on the 5th. I am very excited, to say the least. What did you order?

I personally can't get enough, I looked up the information for the ship and everything, got pictures too.


----------



## TackleT (Mar 28, 2003)

*Must be on the way....*

Well, I still don't show up on the WW website, so I'm guessing I have not made it on the Carmen. Which is suprising as I have same production date (4/4) as some of you that are on the ship.

BUT  .. I recieved a call from the dealer today saying that he was able to get me into the performance center for delivery on 5/8. Sooo - if I'm not on the Carmen, then I must be going on the Fidelio which arrives in Charleston on 5/2, which leaves a week to get to the performance center.

I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel!!! And have renewed enthusiasm  .


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

eluder said:


> *I hear ya bud, I am going crazy too. I can't wait anymore. I ordered my car at the end of February. I frantically called my dealer and BMWNA, and checked the website daily. I got to the port around April 1/2, and left on the ship on the 5th. I am very excited, to say the least. What did you order?
> 
> I personally can't get enough, I looked up the information for the ship and everything, got pictures too. *


Some days I feel  , other days  and those days I hear my car is still at the port since 4/4/03 I feel  :banghead:, but soon we will all feel like :bigpimp:

As for what I ordered:

530i - Silver exterior/Black interior

5spd
sport package
premium package
Xenons
NAV
Folding seats
PDC 
Rear electric sun shade

When I was first looking I was truly thinking that I should go for a 330i with ZHP, I really liked it at the LA Auto show, but then I've always liked the 5 series and I am going to have a family and it is getting great reviews still after so many years of few changes.... and then I realized I wanted a more refined ride too, so then, after I decided on the 5 series the debate started as to which 5 series. If the economy were better, gas was cheaper, and a few other things were different I would go for the 540i, but everyone is telling me that the 530i is a great car and reliable too, so after much thought 530i it is.

If I wasn't so indecisive I probably could have had my car by now... which makes me feel like I should :banghead: my head.

Anyway, I'm rambling. What did you get on your baby?


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

I ordered: 

330 Silver Grey 
Cold Weather Package 
Performance Package 
Navigation
Moonroof
Bi-Xenons 
Silver Cube Trim 
Black Leather

It had to be a 330i. We have a 2001 325i and although I like it, I like more so the 3 Liter engine present in our 3.0 Z4 (SP, Xenons, loaded). Plus I don't like how so many options are optional on 325s, but standard on the 330s. Sometimes, the options aren't even available on the 325s. ZHP for example, 330i only.

I chose Silver Grey because Steel Grey was discontinued. That was my original choice. I changed my order to Silver Grey without even seeing it, I just wanted my car in a slot. Luckily, about a week later, I saw some pictures and I really like it. 

The Cold Weather package was a given for me. The folding rear seats and heated front seats were a necessity, so a couple more bucks get's the whole package, might as well.

Performance Package, need you even ask? Actually, for a while I was stuck on the common ZPP/ZSP combo, but I really don't like the M68 wheels. I like the idea of extra horsepower/torque, and the list of other things that make the ZHP more M-like. I really like the wheels too, and the steering wheel. The increased redline is nice, and considering how the price is so very close to the ZPP/ZSP combo, I'd have been a fool not to get it. In my opinion, you get quite a bit for the money, and it's all under original warranty.

Navigation...mmmm...gadgets. I love gadgets and have always wanted navigation. I really like the integration that is done with the HU. It really looks good there in my opinion. I plan on doing a lot of driving with my GF, so this will make it more exciting. She is also really excited to play with it and learn about it.

I picked the moonroof for the fact that during the summers here, it's beautiful, and there is no way I could drive a car without one. When am in a car without one, I feel enclosed and less "free" (don't mock me). It's a great way to get some air on the freeway. During the summer, it's rare that I even close it.

Bi-Xenons, Our Z4 has them, the 325i doesn't. It's night and day difference for me. I will never buy another car without them.

Silver Cube was chosen in order to pronounce more contrast in the cabin. Plus, it's different. I think it looks good, and if for some reason, I don't like it, I am sure it can be traded.

Now we come to leather...I had a tough time choosing the interior. The Alcantara was tempting, to say the least. But I had trouble spending this much money on a car, and not getting leather. I really like the look and the smell of black leather, and to me, it was worth the extra cost to get it. I am glad however, that the boots and steering wheel stay Alcantara.

I can't wait to get this car. I plan on getting the AUX adaptor soon, the alarm and NAV-TV (a little later). 

I have been happy so far. My dealer, although nice, is someone who I need to call all the time to inquire about stuff regarding my car. He knew litttle about the ZHP when it cam around, and I did all of the work on getting my order together. I actually went there and helped him punch in the codes for the options. However, BMW NA has been great when I called them and My car seem to be moving along quickly. It waited only briefly at the port, and the ship is on schedule. 

GOOOOOO FUJI!


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

Black leather :thumbup:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

You will love the nav! 
Oh man reading all of this is killing me! It is getting tougher an dtougher to wait for may baby. The website says 5/16 prod, but the dealer says 5/5. So long.... It is better than the original prod date I got of 5/26! So I guess Im ahead. 

Great choice of options. Identical to mine cept for the leather and color. The Alcantara/Cloth interior is one of the many features of the ZHP that sold me. Enjoy and good luck with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Carmen*

I'll bet the Carmen's in. I believe they post the arrival in a port when it departs. I was tracking another ship that made many stops and I noticed that. So, I'm saying when it leaves for Charleston you'll know it arrived in NY. IMHO.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey, for those of you with a 4/4 production date that have given up hope on being on the Jinsei Maru, check the W&W site again. I had given up on the 4/17 boat since BMWNA told me my car was still in the port of exit and the W&W site still didn't show my car 6 days after the 17th. But to my happy suprise this morning my car appeared on their site - they must have quite a delay in updating it. Hopefully some of us will be getting our cars mid May. This makes the wait a bit easier.


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

*This is the greatest news all month!!*

Ta330Ci you saved the day with this news!! I also thought that I missed that ship. However I just checked and I am EN ROUTE also!!! I am so excited now!!! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

*THANK YOU!!!*

ta330ci you just made my day... My 530i is on there as well and I am so happy I am doing the dance of joy... well not really but you get the idea

Thanks!:thumbup:

-Peter


----------



## loubct (Sep 20, 2002)

I have been checking regulary every day. Your post got me optimistic again. I when and checked and nothing as of yet. It is encouraging though that they are severly behind in updating the website and I may actually be on a ship.

prod date 4/1


----------



## krantikt (Apr 7, 2003)

*Hurrah.....*

Hurrah.............I am on the Jinsei Maru too. This has been the best news this morning.


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

*Delivered!*

Finally, the car is in my possesion.

Here's my final log:
2/24/03: Placed the order 
2/26/03: Received Production # 
3/17/03: Production Started - Status 150 
3/19/03: VIN appeared on Owner's Circle
3/25/03: Production Completed - Status 155
3/28/03: Status 193 and 194
3/29/03: Shipped from Port of Exit - Status 195 
4/10/03: Arrived at NJ VPC
4/18/03: Picked up the car

The car came with Bridgestone Turanza ER30's.
I put on 400 miles on it already. I just can't stay away from it.
It's everything I imagined it would be and more. Coming from driving Integra GS-R for years, this is a nice upgrade to say the least. 
For you folks still waiting, all I can tell you is be patient. It's well worth the wait!!!


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats!

Obligatory Pics Please!

Time to change your sig...


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks. You know I'm not much into photography, but I will try and pick up a digital camera and post the pics asap.


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's a pic of the west coast vehicle processing center in Oxnard, CA. Once the Jinsei Maru unloads our cars, they will be coming through here before our dealerships get 'em. I might drive out to Port Hueneme and see if I can snap some pictures of the Jinsei Maru coming into port... anyway here's the pic....


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

here's a pic of port hueneme:


----------



## Magicfrog (Mar 3, 2003)

ta330ci said:


> *Hey, for those of you with a 4/4 production date that have given up hope on being on the Jinsei Maru, check the W&W site again. I had given up on the 4/17 boat since BMWNA told me my car was still in the port of exit and the W&W site still didn't show my car 6 days after the 17th. But to my happy suprise this morning my car appeared on their site - they must have quite a delay in updating it. Hopefully some of us will be getting our cars mid May. This makes the wait a bit easier. *


Oh yeah....
Just check the owners' circle for my 4/4 production
information have updated to En Route :rofl: 
and also W&W site shows the detail of JINSEI MARU for my tracking
ok...now....three more weeks....good news


----------



## Magicfrog (Mar 3, 2003)

Rpander said:


> *MagicFrog: I had the same day production as you 4/4. My car is also headed for So Cal, Irvine BMW to be exact. I missed the Jinsea but am hopeing to get on the Elektra on Friday. If yours is also on that ship we will get our cars delivered around May 21st or so. Keep your fingers crossed. Which dealer are you getting yours at? Sterling? *


Hi Rpander
you are right....I get mine at Sterling
Just check the W&W website....we are in JINSEA :thumbup: 
and Owners' circle just updated and shows the estimated day for delivery is May 11th...
Hope we can get the car in the mid of MAY.....!!


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

My car was discharged from Carmen on 4/23/03 in NY (newark, nj?)... The Carmen has departed for charleston, SC. 

Now... how much longer do I have to wait? My dealer is like 20 min from newark.


----------



## jj_spike (Apr 23, 2003)

Just found out that my 325xi was discharged in Nova Scotia on April 7th and left Nova Scotia by train on the 23rd. They hold onto them that long? Will be at dealer May 5th.

JJ


----------



## MysticCi (Feb 20, 2003)

Wah,
What dealer did you purchase your 330ci from? I ordered mine from Difeo, which is also only about 20 minutes from the VPC. Please post when you take delivery of the car. I am interested to see how long it takes considering you are so close to the VPC. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

Prestige in Ramsey. Don't worry, I'll post as soon as I get it.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

*VPC time...*

Anyone getting off the Carmen have a date by which the car will be delivered to their dealer?

I may not be able to pick it up , but I'm going to go visit the car whenever I can can.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Not sure how this will post but here's my information (below). It took me a second to figure out the international shipping date format. 

It looks like mine is arriving in Charleston today!

BMW web site says at dealer on 5/1/03.

I ordered mine on 2/28/03. It was built in March (like 3rd week)....arrived to ship on the 11th of April.

Like many others....the cumulative resources that the board has is incredible and very appreciated.

****

VESSEL: CARMEN VOYAGE: EQ310-CAR 
Port Country Arrival Departure 
RADICATEL FRANCE 09/04/2003 10/04/2003 
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 11/04/2003 12/04/2003 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 13/04/2003 14/04/2003 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 23/04/2003 24/04/2003 
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 26/04/2003 26/04/2003


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

IT'S HERE!!!! IT'S HERE!!!!!! My dealer called me today... he said I can pick it up monday! God this weekend is gonna be the longest weekend of my life.


----------



## TackleT (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations guys!!!

I can imagine how thrilling it must be to know it is almost time to pick up your car! I only have a short time left myself. My car is on the Tosca and should arrive in Charleston on 5/5. Counting down the days  !


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Wah, that's great congrats... of course we all expect to see pics of the delivery.

That probably means that mine will be in soon too... now to figure out how to get to PA and "visit" my baby.

Z


----------



## sjf33 (Apr 16, 2003)

unbelieveable. my dealer sent the car all the way to charleston instead of to the vpc in nj. so frustrating when every day counts.


----------



## professor (Mar 20, 2003)

Anyone with a Charleston delivery picking his/her car up at the Performance Center? They have given me a delivery date of May 16, and my 330Ci is on the Carmen.


----------



## TackleT (Mar 28, 2003)

We were suppose to pick our car up at the performance center on 5/8, but the ship (Tosca) left port a day late and they changed the date to 5/22. Due to prior commitments, that date does not work for us, so we are picking up at the dealer about 5/10. Pretty bummed :bawling: .

Congratulations to you, Professor! Hope you have a great experience :thumbup: ! Write and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

As requested, here's a picture of my new ride.


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm getting my car from prestige in ramsey also... i really liked my salesman, so I decided to buy from him although the dealership is pretty far from where I live (near the GWB). 

This weekend just won't end.... this wait is killin' me. ARGH!!!


----------



## Beeeezer (Feb 25, 2003)

Wah, I bought mine from Prestige's internet sales advisor. She was straight forward and very attentive. I went through other dealers in the area, but Prestige gave me the best deal and seemed more professional. Best of luck with your car. I know you'll love it.


----------



## OneR2TeeS (Apr 29, 2003)

How are you guys getting production numbers so quickly after ordering. My dealer told me that it'd be a couple weeks before the factory sent back anything. BMWNA said the same thing? Am I forgetting to do somtin?


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

That's the earliest allocation they could get perhaps? :dunno:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

OneR2TeeS said:


> *How are you guys getting production numbers so quickly after ordering. My dealer told me that it'd be a couple weeks before the factory sent back anything. BMWNA said the same thing? Am I forgetting to do somtin? *


I placed my order on 2/1 and didn't get a production number until sometime in march.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Tristan at Port Hueneme*

The Tristan discharged it's cargo (my 325ci) last night at Port Hueneme.


----------



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Herb,

How did you find out--does it show up on the WW site?

My boat (Isolde) is supposed to dock today.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Cargo Status*

tyler - It shows up in cargo status history. Enter your VIN for cargo ID at: http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

A little help folks...

I'm on the CARMEN boat which allegedly hit SC on 4/26. For my can (entered VIN) there are no furthre destinations. 

BMW USA has delivery of 5/1 (like today). BMW USA also has me still 'en route'. 

Is the details section of the order the delivery date to the next segment or the delivery date like as it gets to the dealer?


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

beware_phog: My car arrived at the dealer about a week after the delivery date listed on the Owners Circle. I would bet your car is at (or just arriving at) the VPC. It should only be a few more days before it hits the dealer. Your sales advisor will probably give you a call when they get word from the trucking company that it's on its way.


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Delivery Status*

Call your dealer. They can access your up to date delivery status.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Herb - Do you have any idea when you will take delivery? My car was on the Tristan also, but OC shows en-route where others are seeing est. delivery dates.....


----------



## Herb Marshall (Jan 29, 2003)

*Delivery from Tristan*

Steve - Latest update I have "seen" is WW Status site, showing vehicle "discharged 17:50 30/03/2003" Dealer (Crevier) shows vehicle is now "in customs". Says by tomorrow (Fri) it should show "at VPC" and an estimated delivery date to the dealer, which "could" be over the weekend, but likely 1st of next week. They have gotten cars in 2 days to as long as 10 days. The car, as "sold" carries a priority handling identification. I guess it's a day by day thing now. The VPC does the prep. I've instructed the dealer "no polish' (I'm hitting it with Zaino), just set the key codes, activate the clown nose and hand that baby over to me. Oh yeh, need to get some checks cut.


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes, I was optimistically hoping for this weekend too. The WW site shows the same time for my vehicle discharge as yours (that sounds vaguely obscene). I hope you get yours this weekend too.

I discovered that one of the credit unions I belong to has new car loans at 4.5%!


Here's to having to go to the bank tomorrow or Saturday!

:drink:


----------

